# ملخص لكتاب Pmbok وروابط مفيدة



## saaaaaad (16 يناير 2008)

الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملخص لكتاب الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع PMBOK
إضافة لروابط مواضيع في مكتبة إدارة المشاريع آمل ان تكون مفيدة لكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78527.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78524.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77411.html

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## agaa (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على رفع الكتاب لكن النسخة معطوبة اتمنى رفعها مرة اخرى

تحياتي


----------



## عالم البناء (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## saaaaaad (19 يناير 2008)

الأخ/agaa
النسخة المعطوبة هل هي المرفقة أم الموجودة في الروابط
أرجو تحديدها ليتم التحديث


----------



## ybq (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الملخص


----------



## agaa (13 مارس 2008)

التى في المرفقات
ولكن حملتها مرة اخرى والملف يعمل بشكل صحيح

ملخص رائع رائع رائع

شكرا لك


----------



## anarss11 (13 مارس 2008)

*ملخص رائع*

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ناجي جميل (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك ولكنني لم استطع التحميل ايضاً
ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م محمد كرم (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الملخص


----------



## saaaaaad (13 يوليو 2008)

اخي ناجي جميل
المرفقات تعمل
كرر المحاولة
الشكر لكل من علق على الموضوع لتستمر الفائدة
تحياتي
سعد


----------



## e.shuurab (13 يوليو 2008)

thank you for your summary its very nice


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخ سعد


----------



## SAIFASAD (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## طارقسيسى (24 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر ملخص رائع والله ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل
سبحان من له الدوام
انا شفت الموضوع ده فى وقته.


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## dodo213 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما شاء الله 
ملخص روعة 
ياباشا*


----------



## بن دحمان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## son of the king (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
ربنا يعوضكم تعبكم


----------



## bryar (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على ملخص كتاب الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع pmbok


----------



## vieri31 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## boushy (6 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## saaaaaad (12 سبتمبر 2011)

لا شكر على واجب ، وهذا أقل جهد أقدمه لهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## واثق الخطوه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يبشمهندس
كثر الله من امثالك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noda4eng (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الملخص ,, جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## A7777med (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخى واكتر من امثالك *


----------



## aly_zz (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ملخص ممتاز
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## saidelsayedab (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## م.اينور (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## حاتم سليمان (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وربى يحفظك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​


----------



## Omar.ie (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووور جدا على الملخص


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamedmosalam (9 أبريل 2013)

كورس pmp والشرح كويس -ملتقى الدارين يو تيوب


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (5 مارس 2015)

ان شاء الله الى مزيد من التفوق


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## عاشق السهر (16 فبراير 2016)

جزيل الشكر لكم


----------



## sherifmadkor (5 أبريل 2016)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله فيك


----------

